
Show HN: Datetimes in python: a mindfuck - scolvin
https://medium.com/helpmanual-io/datetime-mindfuck-4f413db567af
======
detaro
Please don't use "Show HN" for blog posts, unless they explain and directly
link to something that fulfills the criteria:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
fiatjaf
Not a Show HN.

